# New drawings.



## joeygn72 (Mar 10, 2013)

I got a few drawings done over the last week or so. I thought i'd post them. Hope you enjoy,thanks for looking.


----------



## joeygn72 (Mar 10, 2013)

They all managed to get posted sideways. If anyone knows how to fix this please let me know.


----------



## bug (Jul 31, 2013)

i love these, so simple yet so much detail


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

They are very good and I did enjoy them.


----------



## joeygn72 (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks for all your comments. My sister is a frog person so I think I am going to draw a big picture for her. Maybe do the whole torn paper thing with a few frogs coming out of it with a jungle back round. It's laying out and design I'm not too confident in so any suggestions would be great..


----------



## tricky raven (Aug 2, 2013)

joeygn72 said:


> They all managed to get posted sideways. If anyone knows how to fix this please let me know.


Hey joeygn, 

I love those frogs...they're delightful!

Sometimes my paintings (for whatever reason) go upside down or sideways too....this can be corrected on your computer before posting them. When you prescan your drawings, it usually shows how it will be shown...you can either 'rotate' via your printer or any paint program can rotate it for you too.


----------

